# selling rims



## azncrombieguy (Sep 17, 2004)

im selling my wheels because i jus started college and i need extra cash. asking $950 plus shipping
they are 18x8.5 Ace Modaz with 225/40/zr18 pirelli pzero nero tires.
been on the car for only 5 months, got about 3,000 miles on the tires.
they are in excellent shape. here are some pix
in interested or questions, please email me at "[email protected]"
























as you can see the tires are still kinda new


----------

